# Missing/Broken Images



## sqwib (Oct 11, 2017)

I adapt very easily but this is what peeves me...

Click Here and scroll.
I spend an exuberant amount of time putting up these posts... 10+ years worth of posting and have had to redo most of them, here as well as on my website and other forums, when WEBSHOTS screwed me royally.

It appears that the posts I made using the upload feature from SMF are all missing the photos, but the copy paste from my website ones are OK. I get very annoyed when I'm reading on a forum and I am engrossed in the thread and may be researching something and when I come to a post that may be helpful the pics are all gone,
*example... *_"you can see by the photo below this is how I fixed the problem"_ 



It wouldn't be a big deal if I had these posts on my website... I would just copy and repaste, the problem is, some of these were written specifically for this site (not everything posted here goes on my website)  and since my memory isn't what it used to be, I can not re create the posts.

I do sometimes make HTML files of each posting to submit on other forums and may also find the post on another forum but it is extremely tedious.

Plus all my formatting on my main page is scattered, I have been painstakingly fixing that, but fear that those changes will be in vain as the site is technically still undergoing changes and isn't very stable at this point.

Those of you that Know me, know I like to post a ton of pictures and sometimes ramble on a bit. I am not complaining, well maybe a little bit, but I'm upset about the posts I can not recreate.

If folks don't care about older posts with their uploaded files missing thats fine but for me, I am having a hell of a time fixing everything.

like I said I have been here over 10 years and plan on fixing as much as I can. BTW if someone catches broken links or pics missing in any of my posts from my main page, please let me know.

SQWIB


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi there, we're really sorry the pictures were broken. We found a bug that broke _a lot_ of photos and fixed it. If you go to it now, you will see that all your photos have been restored: http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/buffalo-chicken-lollipops.110570/


----------

